# Repair help, please...



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

I bought an MXL with the AD 22 paint scheme. The frame and fork are in good condition overall, but need some (36 total, to be exact) paint chips and dings repaired. The chrome stays are fine.
Not being one to trust myself with poorly matched nail polish, I am looking for recommendatios to have the frame paint touched up professionally. Any ideas or positive experiences would be highly appreciated.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Where are you located? If you add in shipping both ways, where more damage can occur, your costs can go up astronmically, so you are better off findng a local painter.


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

Try Dave Sem at www.semcustompaint.com . He can do touch ups or a full repaint. Mine is the Mapei bititan on page 6.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

*Ad 22*

dnalsaam, 
Thanks for the help. I just got her back and Dave Sem did a fantastic job. I will post some pictures as soon as I can properly address my internet-forum-picture-posting issues.


----------

